# THE HAUNTED BUNNY HALLOWEEN CONTEST



## HoneyPot (Oct 2, 2007)

[align=center]




*HAUNTED BUNNY




HALLOWEEN CONTEST *[/align]

[align=center]_.. a photophile contest .._[/align]

[align=center]_brought to youby the



__Mods and 



Admins_

Happy Halloween gouls and gals
The Haunted Bunny photo contest is here[/align]

[align=center]



What is it?
Aphoto phile contest! The first of many to come.[/align]

[align=center]



Who can enter?
ALL BUNS WELCOME[/align]

[align=center]



Rules?




Dress up those buns
(photoshop encouraged) 
(no buns should be harmed in the making of your photos)




Take a picture



Post it in this thread




Post your pictures in this thread 
*BEFORE* the end of October 23rd



ONE photo per bun
(but you can have multiple buns in the same photo)



There will be 1 week of voting from 
October 24th to October 30th
*



*The 2007 Haunted Bunny Winner will be announced on
*
HALLOWEEN DAY
*
[/align]


[align=center]



What to look for when voting?



Creativity




Matches thetheme



Cute factor



Unique interpretation of theme



Quality/Good photo composition
(this is not a contest for breed quality or proper poses)
(theSPOOKIER the better)[/align]

[align=center]



What do you win?
Rabbits Online FAME 
(but no fortune unfortunately)[/align]


----------



## timetowaste (Oct 2, 2007)

OOOOH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! can't wait!!!!!!!! 

::whistles:: NEEEEMOOOOOO..........


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 2, 2007)

:biggrin2:


----------



## HoneyPot (Oct 2, 2007)

LOL - it's like you were waiting for me to put this thread up or something. haha. God, that's some picture to live up to now....

Cute!!!

_____________
Nadia


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 2, 2007)

I may or may not do a pic for each solo bun and one for the trio.


----------



## gwhoosh (Oct 2, 2007)

What an adorable idea!! I would looove to put a costume on Rilee, but I'm afraid I'll have to stick to photoshopping, the little bugger.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 3, 2007)

Sparky is ready to get lots of craisins in her trick-or-treat bag!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Oct 4, 2007)

Here is my Cinnabun, all dressed up and ready for trick or treaters! He loved being petted by the kids and trying to snatch candy from the bowl...


----------



## Munchkin (Oct 4, 2007)

*Oh so cute!!! I wish my buns would let me dress them up alas there is no chance.
This is a brilliant idea for a contest and if I have the time, and the luck...preferably both - I'll be sure to enter my bunny butts!

SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Here is my Cinnabun, all dressed up and ready for trick or treaters! He loved being petted by the kids and trying to snatch candy from the bowl...


----------



## HoneyPot (Oct 4, 2007)

haha, oh these are SO good. I'm trying to think of a custome to make Oliver.. he's the only one I think will tolerate it... he's still young.. and impressionable...

:nod


----------



## TK Bunnies (Oct 5, 2007)

OMG!!!! EVERY PIC IS SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO CUTE!!!! I'm going to get to photo shopping mine very soon!!!

Ummm..... how scary can we get, I was think wear rabbit, sort of thing, or should I go for cute?


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Oct 5, 2007)

I've got the perfect idea, I can't wait to show it off.


----------



## TK Bunnies (Oct 6, 2007)

Here's Bud and Teacup ballroom dancing! 

Okay here it is in it's small version. Please click on it if you want to see it better.


----------



## TK Bunnies (Oct 6, 2007)

Why can't I get the pic doen to size?!?! :XHELP MEEEEE!!!!!!!


----------



## Roxie (Oct 6, 2007)

I made it larger for you


----------



## TK Bunnies (Oct 7, 2007)

*yomo143 wrote: *


> I made it larger for you



THANK YOU!!!!! :hugsquish:



How did you do it? I've been having lots of problems with pic size.


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Oct 7, 2007)

Who says rabbits can't be pirates? Well, Macey agrees that it doesn't matter if you are a boy or girl or human or rabbit, you can be a pirate. The only difference betweeen a rabbit and a human being a pirate is human pirates steal karots (gold) and rabbits steal carrots (vegtables). 



Happy Halloween!

From Macey


----------



## HoneyPot (Oct 7, 2007)

Oh these are awesome. Good job guys!! Keep it up, the contest is going to be good once the voting post goes up!!

_________
Nadia


----------



## Roxie (Oct 7, 2007)

I just clicked larger view then right clicked and put save as. then i loaded it onto photobucket


----------



## Butterfinger (Oct 8, 2007)

Oh man, how much do I wish I still had a sunny backyard to take clear photos in? 
This calls for an impromptu photo booth  Cue the lights! 
I will be back with a photo soon~ Now, for a costume.....
Hmmmmmm....Are you pondering what I'm pondering, Butter? 
Expect an entry from us!

~Diana and Butter


----------



## JimD (Oct 8, 2007)

Bunnd.....James Buund


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Oct 9, 2007)

Hazel and White Chocolate, Trick-or-Treating






BTW, that's pretty acurate to their real temperaments.. Hazel, our sweet, loving, "wild" cottontail, and White Chocolate, the growling, lunging, biting "Furry Little Quisenart" .


----------



## hopntailrabbitry (Oct 10, 2007)

That is too cute! I would do it but ehh umm yeah I have photoshop but don't know how to use it. LOL!


----------



## Lord_Thumper (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi, I bet you guys can't guess who I am dressed up as??






Anyone have a guess??

I am so original, Jim said all this negative crap like "Thumps, Jason wasn't a bunny rabbit you idiot!" blah blah blah.

Jason is whoever I say he is.




LT


----------



## Roxie (Oct 11, 2007)

Roxie!


----------



## Gabby (Oct 11, 2007)

Boo from Gabs


----------



## ellissian (Oct 11, 2007)

Heres Hope I will do Harvey later


----------



## lalena2148 (Oct 11, 2007)

I made this last Halloween:


----------



## TumpieRabbit (Oct 11, 2007)

LOL, I love the bunnicula one. And I think Macey should win just for being able to keep the bunny still for a photo while wearing all that stuff!! What an amazing feat that was. seriously.


----------



## TumpieRabbit (Oct 11, 2007)

And just for the record, I think Lord Thumper's is stupid.


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Oct 12, 2007)

Oh my gosh! there all so wonderful!!! i better get started with mine!:biggrin2:


----------



## Leaf (Oct 12, 2007)

[align=center]Bun-Buna-Bun-Bun[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center]Bad to the bone...[/align]


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Oct 12, 2007)

LOL! I now have "Bad to the Bun" stuck in my head. For those of you who want to dress your bunny up for Halloween but don't think they'd enjoy wearing a costume, you can do what I did if your rabbit does well with a harness. As you can see in the picture from before, we sewed angel wings (could also use safety pins) to the back of the harness and made a halo out of wire and wrapped that around the collar part of the harness. You could make your bunny into a bumble bee, a fairy, a butterfly... You could even attach a little cape to the collar so he could be a vampire!


----------



## naturestee (Oct 12, 2007)

Fey and Sprite, the Pumpkin Killers!


----------



## naturestee (Oct 12, 2007)

OMG Leaf that pic is priceless! :blueribbon:


----------



## naturestee (Oct 12, 2007)

What you lookin at?


----------



## naturestee (Oct 12, 2007)

Loki is... the Playboy Bunny!


----------



## hunnybunny63 (Oct 13, 2007)

i need to start thinking of somthing imagantive to do with my bunnies. will psot pics when i have finished 


all the previous bunnies are soo cute (sorry, scary)


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 13, 2007)

OMG! Look at Loki! He looks so handsome! No wonder he's the playboy bunny!


----------



## naturestee (Oct 13, 2007)

He's also the world's biggest flirt, even though Mocha smacks him on the nose for it. Flirts with Fey (and was in love with Sprite), Oberon, and the cats. He's a lover and wishes he could be a playa!


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Oct 14, 2007)

Everybody's entries are so good. :shock:

I love Loki~


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Oct 14, 2007)

*TumpieRabbit wrote: *


> LOL, I love the bunnicula one. And I think Macey should win just for being able to keep the bunny still for a photo while wearing all that stuff!! What an amazing feat that was. seriously.


Macey is always such a good girl. The hard part was getting Lucy, the bird to hold still, and I still didn't manage that. Macey doesn't mind being dressed up I don't think, she never acts uncomfortable. I think it's because she getsa couple treats afterwards and she knows she will.


----------



## swanlake (Oct 14, 2007)

http://i21.tinypic.com/25qcfmd.jpg

http://i24.tinypic.com/bdr4g9.jpg

so here is fred in a pumpkin costume. posted two pics so you could see him better since he kept moving and had a hard time getting a photo. enjoy:biggrin2:


----------



## TumpieRabbit (Oct 14, 2007)

:roflmao: That second one of Fred was hilarious. I could just hear him saying "what the :censored2: am I wearing? What is going on here?" Priceless.


----------



## HoneyPot (Oct 14, 2007)

Hahaha. oh my god - this is great. LOL.

This is swanlake's Fred... poor dude.


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Oct 14, 2007)

Awww poor guy He's so adorable in that. And so fabulously disapproving!


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Oct 14, 2007)

[align=center]*Phinn and Cleo
*_Halloween 2007 





_[/align]


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 14, 2007)

*naturestee wrote: *


> He's also the world's biggest flirt, even though Mocha smacks him on the nose for it. Flirts with Fey (and was in love with Sprite), Oberon, and the cats. He's a lover and wishes he could be a playa!



Just don't let him get a little bunnay grill for his teeth! I don't think it would be very good for his eating LOL!


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Oct 14, 2007)

Phinn and Cleo entered!





I love them both~


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 15, 2007)

Tony decided to be Tony Soprano for Halloween.




He was going to be Antonio Bunderas as Zorro, but didn't like the cape.


----------



## TumpieRabbit (Oct 15, 2007)

> In my mind, this little guy (Fred) is the winner, hands down, I can just think of so many funny captions of this pic. What a good sport furry fuzzball Fred is, too cute, really.


In


----------



## Lord_Thumper (Oct 15, 2007)

I can't believe it, not one person even agnaloged my costume! You people are extremely unfriendly I hope you know, this is not the first time you have ignored me you know. Even Snuggy doesn't talk to me anymore.

This place sucks. :soapbox



BTW, I know this is off topic but I am now an affiliate for a Bunny Viagra website.

Have that special bun in mind but can't "get thumpin??" Try Bunny Viagra at 

www.tumpsisastud.com 







Sorry for the plug but I am in debt up to my tail this year.




LT


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 16, 2007)

*Lord_Thumper wrote: *


> http://www.tumpsisastud.com



:roflmao:

Just for a second, I thought you might have actually bought that domain name.

Yes, I checked.

:embarrassed:


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Oct 16, 2007)

***In case you cant tell, Phinn IS wearing a costume, just he could only wear the wasit part becuase the head was too big. He is a giraffe.***

[align=center]:biggrin2:[/align]


----------



## jupiterannette (Oct 16, 2007)

Cami (love the lashes)


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Oct 16, 2007)

I clicked it too :shhhh:

Awwwwwww 

Little angel!!! How perfect is that face?


----------



## Becknutt (Oct 17, 2007)

That is an adorable pic!! Cami really is an angel.


----------



## pamnock (Oct 18, 2007)

I don't think this thread could be complete without that old photo of Sebastian in a speedo - can anyone dig that up out of the archives?

Pam



Darn it - just searched the old thread and the photo is missing - anyone save a copy????


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 18, 2007)

This one?


----------



## TK Bunnies (Oct 18, 2007)

:laugh::roflmao: LOL!!!


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 19, 2007)

is that rabbit shaved? photoshopped?
it really looks like he doesn't have hair on his body. is it all patted down?


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 19, 2007)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> is that rabbit shaved? photoshopped?
> it really looks like he doesn't have hair on his body. is it all patted down?


He was shaved. He is a partial angora I think? Anyone? I wasn't a member then, so I'm not sure...:?


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 19, 2007)

oh dear.
LOL poor little thing
:biggrin2:


----------



## gwhoosh (Oct 19, 2007)

Well it's not much of a costume, as Rilee's already a little devil! 

edit: oops, the picture disappeared.


----------



## pamnock (Oct 19, 2007)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> is that rabbit shaved? photoshopped?
> it really looks like he doesn't have hair on his body. is it all patted down?



Sebastian is a Fuzzy Holland Lop with a very soft coat that matts terribly. So, his doting owners shear him tospare himthe nightmare of a completely matted coat.

The speedo was photoshopped.

Pam


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 19, 2007)

That happened right when I got to RO originally! I almost died laughing when I saw Sebbie like that! 

The personality of this little bunny is also a factor. He's been the living doll of a little girl, he allows her to push him around in a doll stroller, and everything. That's one loved bunny!


----------



## MsBinky (Oct 19, 2007)

Omg this thread is hilarious 

Btw Naturestee, I love love the pic of the pumpkin killers. LOL


----------



## kellyjade (Oct 20, 2007)

Oh wow, these are awesome...it's gonna be hard to pick a favorite.:nod

My entry should be up later today.. if my buns don't kill me for trying todress them up.:scared:


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## kellyjade (Oct 20, 2007)

_From Sophie Bumblebun & Apollo Ladybun_

_





_


----------



## swanlake (Oct 21, 2007)

kellyjade what a CUTE pic!! i LOVE the costumes. did you make them, it looks like you might have. your buns are ADORABLE! ha they seem to have sat for the camera better than fred did!:biggrin2:


----------



## kellyjade (Oct 21, 2007)

Thank you!Yep, I made the costumes.There's more Halloween pics in their blog if you wanna see.


----------



## pamnock (Oct 22, 2007)

*kellyjade wrote: *


> Thank you!Yep, I made the costumes.There's more Halloween pics in their blog if you wanna see.



Those are absolutely precious!

Pam


----------



## kellyjade (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks Pam!


----------



## HoneyPot (Oct 22, 2007)

Get your photos in folks! The contest closes tomorrow at midnight EST.



_____________
Nadia


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 22, 2007)

Okay, this is old so it doesn't count, plus it's not Halloween themed, but here's Snuggy in costume:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 22, 2007)

Oh my....all these poor, pitiful, abused little bunnies. The humiliation of it all!!!

This vote is going to be extremely hard.


----------



## Roxie (Oct 22, 2007)

This is Buddy. 

This is Roxie's 

Nadia I was wondering if you could replace this with the one that I did on Blingee. If not that is ok


----------



## Haley (Oct 22, 2007)

Mr Tumnus says Happy Halloween!


----------



## HoneyPot (Oct 23, 2007)

Roxie: sure, no problem.  Will put it up in the scroll when I have a chance tomorrow.

Great last minute entries everyone!! And Laura... that totally counts, Snuggy gets to be in the contest too!


----------



## ellissian (Oct 23, 2007)

Am I too late to enter Harvey? Anyway here he is.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 23, 2007)

I think the end of entries is tonight at midnight....... 

at least I hope so! lol.

I like the little bats harvey!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Oct 23, 2007)

Here's a couple of pictures of Buttercup with his Halloween Cape & Hat on.
















Enjoy

Susan


----------



## HoneyPot (Oct 24, 2007)

VOTE NOW!! Good luck everyone - I'm so impressed with the great job everyone did. I wish I could vote more than once... heck, I wish I could vote at all. LOL.

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=29116&forum_id=21


----------

